

Ask HN: What would be a decent learning path/track for a Big Data newbie? - rodolphoarruda


======
SQL2219
Couple of things:

You need to find an affordable place to live, where the demand is high.
Atlanta is affordable and has high demand for data skills.

"big data"

[http://jobdensity.com/QueryGrid.aspx?q=855&t=%22big%20data%2...](http://jobdensity.com/QueryGrid.aspx?q=855&t=%22big%20data%22&qt=6/6/2015%205:50:41%20PM)

Statistics

[http://jobdensity.com/QueryGrid.aspx?q=850&t=Statistics&qt=6...](http://jobdensity.com/QueryGrid.aspx?q=850&t=Statistics&qt=6/6/2015%205:41:51%20PM)

sql data

[http://jobdensity.com/QueryGrid.aspx?q=851&t=sql%20data&qt=6...](http://jobdensity.com/QueryGrid.aspx?q=851&t=sql%20data&qt=6/6/2015%205:42:42%20PM)

"machine learning"

[http://jobdensity.com/QueryGrid.aspx?q=853&t=%22machine%20le...](http://jobdensity.com/QueryGrid.aspx?q=853&t=%22machine%20learning%22&qt=6/6/2015%205:46:40%20PM)

mysql

[http://jobdensity.com/QueryGrid.aspx?q=854&t=mysql&qt=6/6/20...](http://jobdensity.com/QueryGrid.aspx?q=854&t=mysql&qt=6/6/2015%205:49:11%20PM)

Oracle is hiring like mad, it might be a place to get a start

[http://www.jobdensity.com/techsector.aspx](http://www.jobdensity.com/techsector.aspx)

